# What can I wear under a plunge neckline dress?



## SimpleClassyChic (Jan 21, 2018)

I’m planning to wear a plunge dress for a girly weekend away, can anyone suggest what to wear underneath without it looking like an attempt to cover up?


----------



## samdecruze (Mar 11, 2018)

The dress is very beautiful.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2018)

Have you tried tape for keeping the dress in place? Or use invisible shields?


----------



## Rei The Boss (Mar 14, 2018)

Agree..... Tape will be the most budget friendly and may be even convenient way to cover and shape (lift for example). Depends on your goals..... Just cover a bit - nipple covers (not sure if it is the proper name for the product). You can find them at Victoria's Secret or Amazon..... Silicon cups..... They will not lift much (as far as I know little transparent shoulder stripes are usually included in a set) but cover and look good under the clothes - yes......


----------



## bellawativ (Jul 18, 2018)

You can Use Belle Lingerie Comfy Bra for this as they have huge Collection of Bras that will surely lift you up and give an amazing charm to your Beauty. I also do use their product by ordering them Online using my discount Coupon and codes. It allows me to save massive amount of my money as they are Money saving and includes free shipping too. I used my [SIZE=9pt]2018 FIFA World Cup promocode[/SIZE] and availed many discounts.


----------



## Haileywilson (Jul 25, 2018)

*You can use balconette bra it looks perfect for that! Cheers!*


----------



## Dealme Coupon (Jun 12, 2019)

I read your every post and they are so amazing that I always wait for your next post


----------



## Cute Clothes For Teens (Sep 9, 2019)

Its a great pleasure reading your post. 
I'd really like to help appreciate it with the efforts you get with writing this post.


----------



## Avastafford (Dec 12, 2019)

Great, i always shop for products online and save tons of money by using promo codes


----------



## LillyDaplyn (Jan 3, 2020)

Great suggestions *Hailey! *
Or i suggest to buy from some online discounts codes providing websites not only to save money, they also offering some free delivery offers.


----------



## Sallyyy (Apr 16, 2020)

wow, very nice dress! such an elegant one.


----------



## AlexaBrown (Jun 1, 2020)

This is a very beautiful dress, but to wear it a woman must be in great shape. I'm not in such a gorgeous shape, so I can't afford to wear this dress. To achieve this, I will need years of exhausting training and a healthy diet. But I prefer to eat cakes and not bother with heavy sports exercises. Therefore, good make-up, the right design of the dress, and heels make me a beauty. So I really like this dress design (you can see it here https://seven.deals/deals/apparel/womens-clothes/dresses-skirts/dresses). And if the dress has an open sleeve, then I put on a stylish jacket and look great. Actually, I'm not really in such bad shape, I wear M-L clothes, it's just that a dress like this requires to have a model's body.


----------

